# Bet he'd like a snowblower (vid): for anyone needing a grin



## oldgeezer (Feb 3, 2015)

Angry Man Stuck in Snow: 




Been here many a time over the years.....
But man, this is damned funny! 
Winter grin for all...

OG


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Yep, been there, done that.


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

Workin for jeep for 7 years... I saw a large amount of morons


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

booo booo 
years ago I saw a guy like that except he spun his wheels soo much that he blew a tire


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

I see that your inlaw/neighbor still didn't get his snowblower working


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

That was interesting, but how is this Toro related?


----------



## oldgeezer (Feb 3, 2015)

Heck no, this vid wasn't taken by me... Suburb neighborhood here.
I would've been out there trying to help (barring a certain neighbor.

Re a toro, nothing per say,'to do with', meant for a grin for anyone looking for one, and well, if someone did have a snowblower around, could have helped.

Meant for a grin if needed.


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

Lol, that was funny. Had me a 1994 Jeep Grand Cherokee. Man, she was a beast and went through everything. Only sold it because had a big hole in the frame, floor and rear hatch from rust. Hands down, toughest vehicle I ever owned. But, I love my Escalade. ; )


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

too funny!


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

That was freaking hysterical!!


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

He could have used a shovel and a brain.....


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

This is evidence that you can not fix stupid. I spent 10 years in the military driving various 4, 6 wheel drives, and a couple track drive machines. If you can not go forward, then you try to back up. If that does't work, you called the M88, and owed some mechanics some beer when you got back to cantonment, and made fun of for a life time. I am still hearing about those times that I bent this or that. 

This tool should take his Jeep back to where he bought it, and go buy something that he can handle. I recommend something with batteries, to spare the rest of the public from his idiocy. 

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Well, no doubt he's somewhat of a flake but still, I can't help but feel bad for him. He obviously has no clue as to how to drive in snow.


----------



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

First of all, get winter tires! Also, my money says that Grand Cherokee will be in a desperate need of a new transmission soon, if it isn't already. This stunt surely burnt some friction plates in there. Tires spinning = h*ll of a workout & excessive heat for an automatic tranny.

My old Ford 4x4 with the Michelin X-Ice tires I put on it every winter would've driven out of there in a single try... no tire spin and risk of burning the tranny necessary. I've gotten out of much, much worse with it. Never needed a tow, a push or any kind of assistance (and actually pulled other cars out of a jam with it a few times). Living in the Canadian winters, that says a lot.

Guy's a moron with an attitude. Typical NYC yuppie, from what I hear... he DID have a nice truck though before he moved it!

(now that the transmission is beat and tire thread finished, it's no longer as nice)


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

So, that is the new "jeep" labeled kubelwagen and the type of person who buys them.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I was thinking the same....... thing. All it takes is a shovel...... 




JerryD said:


> He could have used a shovel and a brain.....


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Shovel would have been very helpful but I doubt he is the kind of guy to use one except as a last resort. All he really needed to do was back up easy and keep trying to go forward and make a track. He kept trying to crank the wheel left and go through the thick stuff that keep him in the parking spot.
It's funny when it's someone else.


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

Between the crowning of the road as it slopes down twds the curb, and what looks like a slight uphill grade, he was fighting gravity. Real road rager type.. Sort of enjoyable to watch him torture himself, though i did feel bad for the poor SUV..


----------



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

time2time said:


> Between the crowning of the road as it slopes down twds the curb, and what looks like a slight uphill grade, he was fighting gravity. Real road rager type.. Sort of enjoyable to watch him torture himself, though i did feel bad for the poor SUV..


The truck's probably some corporate lease. I pity the poor sucker who'll end up buying it second hand thinking he's getting a good deal though.

_"Oh look, honey! This one's only four years old and only has 60,000 miles. $20,000 sounds like a great price!"_


Yeah, riiight... till that pesky transmission light comes on when you're just out of warranty, the freakin thing stops shifting and costs $ 3k to fix. Trust me, I've had it happen! 

(problem is, you never know whether or not a jackass like that guy owned it first!)


----------

